# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  ویرایش source code منگو دی بی

## maria airam

سلام
من مدتی هست که با پایگاه داده منگو سروکار دارم.
میخواستم بدونم فایل source code پایگاه داده mongo رو از چه سایتی میشه دانلود کرد؟
گفته شده که این پایگاه open source  هست. برای ویرایش این کد نیاز به دانش اولیه خاصی است؟
به چه طریقی میشه این کد رو تغییر داد  و ویژگی های جدید به آن اضافه کرد؟
به عنوان مثال افزودن لایه های امنیتی بیشتر
ممنون

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> من مدتی هست که با پایگاه داده منگو سروکار دارم.
> میخواستم بدونم فایل source code پایگاه داده mongo رو از چه سایتی میشه دانلود کرد؟
> گفته شده که این پایگاه open source  هست. برای ویرایش این کد نیاز به دانش اولیه خاصی است؟
> به چه طریقی میشه این کد رو تغییر داد  و ویژگی های جدید به آن اضافه کرد؟
> به عنوان مثال افزودن لایه های امنیتی بیشتر
> ممنون


برای دانلود متعلقات MongoDB باید به سایت رسمی خودش طبیعتا مراجعه کنید و در سایت های متفرقه به نتیجه ای نمیرسید.سایت رسمی MongoDB به نشانی http://www.mongodb.org/ است.برای دانلود سورس کد وارد بخش دانلود شوید و در ستون Source میتونید سورس کد رو دانلود کنید.خود مانگو دی بی به زبان C++‎‎ نوشته شده است و بلالطبع برای ویرایش  و تغییر در هسته اصلی باید به این زبان مسلط باشید و همینطور به زبان های پایتون و جاوااسکریپت.چون بخشی از سورس به این زبان نوشته شده است.

در مورد چگونگی تغییر هم وقتی که سورس کد رو دانلود کنید مستندات کافی برای اینکار در همون فایل موجود است.

----------

